# knitting groups in fl.



## sewkraftea (Nov 6, 2011)

Does anyone know of any knitting groups in the deltona fl. Area or deland fl, lake monroe, would enjoy meeting with them. Thanks.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

There are a couple of groups that knit in Altamonte Springs and that area. There is a knit shop in Longwood, which isn't too far from you, called Knit, and she has lessons and groups. That might be a nice place to start looking for knitting buddies. Check with Yahoo Groups meet-ups.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Where in Altamonte springs, I kniw the knit shop in Longwood


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

I live in Clermont and would love to find fellow knitters from the sunshine state. I have only lived in FL about 18 months but am here year round. 11 miles from the Mouse...


----------



## humdmama (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, I am in Deltona and am not in a knit group, however I am told there is a group who meets at the library. I need to check it out.

:-D


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

I am in Winter Springs. There is a group that meets at the Oviedo Marketplace in the food court. I pretty sure it is on Thursday night 6pm to 8 pm.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome! You'll love it here. I'm in Hudson, across state from you. I do know they have free knitting groups at the libraries here so call your local library. Its worth a try.


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi, I'm from DeLand, FL and we have two groups that meet here. One is at the DeLand Post Office on Tuesday mornings at 10:00 and the other is a group named Knaughty Knitters which meets at various homes in the area. Please PM me and I'll give you the phone number of the contact person.


----------



## rjaknit (Apr 5, 2011)

There are at least two knitting groups of which I am aware in the Central Florida area - Lakeland, Plant City, and Tampa. There are ladies from these 3 towns who meet once a month, and a newly formed Lakeland Knitting Guild
Association meets every Wednesday morning...
It is so very nice (and very helpful) to meet these mostly KP members to learn and actually do some knitting at the meetings.
If you need more info, please feel free to contact me through sending a PM to me.
rjaknit


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

OOOOOOPS!! I can't believe that I wrote "DeLand Post Office." The knitters group that meet in DeLand, FL on Tuesday at 10:00 a.m. actually meet at the DeLand Public Library.


----------



## sewkraftea (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for all your replys.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

any groups around Melbourne Fl?


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

ptober said:


> any groups around Melbourne Fl?


Just discovered because of health and cold air I'll need to move to Florida, Melbourne, Merritt Island or Cape Canaveral area. I've lived in my 55+ community now 5 years and have formed a thriving knitting group here. Plus have joined another in the area. I'm sure hoping to find one in Florida.


----------

